# Need help releasing



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to this. About couple months ago we rescued a baby pigeon. He had a wound on his head that other birds were pecking, and he wasn't eating or flying very well. He is all healed now, eating and flying like a champ. I would like to release him, but I had learned that he needs to be with other pigeons before that. He lives in our screened in porch, follows us as we leave, being kind of aggressive and landing on our heads. I talked to couple rehabbers, and they recommend for him to be with other birds before possible release so he can learn how to be a wild pigeon again. If anyone can take him or know anyone who can take him to socialize him with other rescued (or not rescued, maybe a loft) birds in Massachusetts please let me know. I'm in western ma, but I'm willing to travel. Thank you, lili
Pictures below. (we tried moving him into a chicken coop, he didn't like it)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope he is still on your porch, as he isn't safe where you took the pictures. Rats and such can dig under, and even walk right through the chain link. He didn't have the benefit of his parents to teach him how to find food or water, or safe places to roost, or how to survive out in the wild, so his chances of learning that on his own are not good. He may well not survive in the wild. He would be better off in a loft or aviary of someone who has pigeons.


----------



## Sohan (Sep 2, 2017)

First of all he is not safe outside in wild I also had a 6months pigeon which I rescued but u better keep the pigeon in such places like show in the pic u sent anything can come inside like rats etc and the peigion u have doesn't know how to live in wild and how to hunt so u better give it to someone who has pigeon or just bring one more pigeon has he mate then he can live in the loft itself but don't leave him in the wild he may die because he doesn't even know how to live in wild.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with others about need to keep him safe.


----------



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you for everyone's reply. He is still in our porch and safe. I understand that I can't just release him, that's why I'm looking for help. I can not keep him or take another pigeon as I don't have good settings in our house. If anyone knows someone who can take him (loft or other rescued pigeons) in Massachusetts please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

Jay, as you are in ma, do you have anyone in mind who would be able to take him (loft or other rescued pigeons)? Thank you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where in western MA do you live?


----------



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

Near Springfield, in Wilbraham. But as I said, I'm willing to travel


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know of anyone off hand, or I would have offered them a couple of my males a long time ago. I can't take in any more as I did do that for a long time, and am right now at the point of too many males, and also do not want to over crowd the birds I have.


----------



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you know it's male?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you post this on palomacys facebook page and see if anyone can adopt the pigeon. There are likely also pigeon fanciers near you. As a last resort, if you very carefully screen people, you might be able to find the bird a home on craigslist, but please charge a rehoming fee to deter people who want pigeons for dog training or worse.


----------



## Liliaodessa (Sep 7, 2017)

I posted on Palomacy a while ago, no luck. I'll continue trying...Thanks for advice


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh what a beautiful little baby, I really hope you can find someone to take him/her in because that little face is so sweet. Wishing you lots of luck in your search.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Palomacys website has a list of pigeon friendly rescues in MA and CT. Maybe they would be willing to spread the word tgat your bird needs a home. 
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...G8d0eyQ&ll=42.04260492686345,-71.68350145&z=7


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Liliaodessa said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you know it's male?


I don't. But he has that male look to me. I think he's adorable, I really do. But I can't take that chance. He looks a lot like one of my favorites from the beginning when I first came home with baby pigeons.


----------

